# New Long Island prices



## karaac2 (May 7, 2017)

Good luck to new drivers who is gonna work for 70 cents a mile in Long Island! I took a picture before 12 and after for the same destination to show the difference...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah its game over for those of us who want to make money to have a quality of life. People will work. These people are otherwise inhireable. The good news is that perhaps these low rates will show long islanders how good they had it with yellows. I predict within a year this uber bill will be the biggest disaster in the for hire business


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So when they gonna start making jokes of us?

- Your mama is so poor - she can't afford UberPool

-And your mama is so poor she drives for UberPool !


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

7Miles said:


> So when they gonna start making jokes of us?
> 
> - Your mama is so poor - she can't afford UberPool
> 
> -And your mama is so poor she drives for UberPool !


They already are. I picked up a bunch of "dancers" in li. They were like "i would never date an uber driver" then they made it "rain". The lady upfront whipped out a stack of singles and started launching dollar bills at me while the one in the rear was flashing me. After they got out i realized 2 things. 
1. I am at a low point of my career. It can only get better
2. She threw 41$ at me on a 25$ minimum suv fare that was 1 mile long


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

We become an underclass , untouchables .
Touch my radio and make it loud !


----------

